# National Mouse Club



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Dear Fancy Mouse Breeders!

Yesterday, the National Mouse Club held its most prestigious show of the calendar, our NMC Annual. This year it was hosted by our friends the LSCMRC, who celebrate their centenary this year! I had the honour and pleasure of judging the occasion (along with a fellow judge and BIS judge) and it was an extremely pleasant day all round!

The NMC have produced an information leaflet that will be distributed around and about by its helpful members. Within the leaflet is the special offer of 20% off first year of membership, so if anyone has been considering joining us, why not take advantage of the offer and join up NOW as this is the very start of the showing year! Details are on the leaflet and you can check out our website: http://www.thenationalmouseclub.co.uk/

Should you join up, let our secretary know how you heard about us (online, word of mouth, leaflet, FMB, facebook etc).

Look forward to meeting new members at a show soon!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Bump.....

Back to full price after September.


----------

